# Car antenna on roof or on dash?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Which do you guys prefer? I am having my Starmate installed by Tweeter Friday and have debated where I want the antenna. Outside the car it is exposed to the elements and I have had to replace one already on a former car plus it can scratch paint while washing the car if I am not careful. On the dash it could be blocked by snow, ice and window frost in the winter. I'm just not sure.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

The reception is better if you put it outside the car. Just pop it up when washing the car.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For preventing scratches, pop the antenna off, put some thicker plastic wrap on the bottom of the antenna and pop it back on. This way then antenna is not directly on the paint.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

wipeout said:


> Which do you guys prefer? I am having my Starmate installed by Tweeter Friday and have debated where I want the antenna. Outside the car it is exposed to the elements and I have had to replace one already on a former car plus it can scratch paint while washing the car if I am not careful. On the dash it could be blocked by snow, ice and window frost in the winter. I'm just not sure.


On a Sirius Unit, you'll want it outside. I've setup both, I've found XM's to work fine on the Hat Deck of most cars, but Sirius's seem to go out more. (I think XM's Repeater Network is the main reason why they're reception is so much better).

Use the 3M adhesive pad (if you didn't get one, find some 3M Automotive Double Stick Adhesive... or steal one from an XM installer as XM units always come with one or two pads in the box) clean the car well per directions, cut to fit the bottom of the antenna, press and hold with firm pressure for a good 30 seconds (in warm weather please). Antenna WILL NOT harm the finish, I've had Sat Radio since 2001 (XM) and have removed many antennas on cars I've sold since then. You just place car in sun, twist the antenna firmly, and it'll pop right off, take your hand and "roll" the adhesive off the car, and it's as good as new!).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hat deck? 

Shucks, I just hang my ball caps on the radidio coathanger! :icon_kiff


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I had the installer put it on the rear deck and so far so good.


----------



## kajasedai (Sep 26, 2006)

I have used it in both places - the roof and the dash. Works great in both locations for me. It may depend how much surface space you have on the dash and the angle of the windshield. Also, for the dash - try using a sticky pad so the antenna doesn't slide around while you are driving.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> For preventing scratches, pop the antenna off, put some thicker plastic wrap on the bottom of the antenna and pop it back on. This way then antenna is not directly on the paint.


I did this exact same thing but only I used an old cling still window decal cut to fit. No scratches after 2 yrs and I never remove it before I go through automatic car washes.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Rugged said:


> I did this exact same thing but only I used an old cling still window decal cut to fit. No scratches after 2 yrs and I never remove it before I go through automatic car washes.


I've had my Sirius antennas on the dash in two different vehicles and never had any problems. I've convinced about 5 other people to have the same placement in their cars and not one of them has ever had a problem.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Hat deck?
> 
> Shucks, I just hang my ball caps on the radidio coathanger! :icon_kiff


I know this is an old thread but what is a "hat deck" in a car---the dashboard? I do have a Red Sox cap on the rear deck of one of my cars to ward off evil spirits. Is that what is meant?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

That's always been my understanding of it...


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

I put mine in the back window on the deck and it works great. Wipers or paint or element issues don't effect it there.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> And yes remove it if you go to a car wash


Why? Both my XM and Sirius have antennas have been stuck to my roof for years, I do about 12 car washes a year, they never budged.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why? Both my XM and Sirius have antennas have been stuck to my roof for years, I do about 12 car washes a year, they never budged.


Plus, they aren't easy to get off the roof. Strong magnets.


----------

